# Just thought I would share!!!



## LaineB

My grandfather was a genius about vitamins for different things. To promote fertility he would use a mixture of brewers yeast tablets and wheat germ oil for both partners. He and my grandmother have 10 children and this mixture has helped everyone in my family if they were struggling with infertility. I just found out about it today!!!!


----------



## Nolly

Oh wow! Isn't it a shame that all the traditional cures seems to be dying out! Did you get the exact receipe for it?


----------



## LaineB

She said a tablet or gelcap of each per day for both partners. I researched and science supports both! I bought them today for $12 for both bottles!


----------



## Natsby

I take wheatgerm, although I´ll stick it in my smoothies everyday if it seems to do the trick. As for yeast, wish I could be recurrent thrush puts a stop to that one. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nolly

LaineB said:


> She said a tablet or gelcap of each per day for both partners. I researched and science supports both! I bought them today for $12 for both bottles!

Its worth a shot. Cant do any harm as its all natural. Might give a try! Thanks for info!


----------



## LaineB

Nolly said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> She said a tablet or gelcap of each per day for both partners. I researched and science supports both! I bought them today for $12 for both bottles!
> 
> Its worth a shot. Cant do any harm as its all natural. Might give a try! Thanks for info!Click to expand...

I started it today! Let me know how it goes for you! I'll keep you updated on any progress


----------



## Nolly

LaineB said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> She said a tablet or gelcap of each per day for both partners. I researched and science supports both! I bought them today for $12 for both bottles!
> 
> Its worth a shot. Cant do any harm as its all natural. Might give a try! Thanks for info!Click to expand...
> 
> I started it today! Let me know how it goes for you! I'll keep you updated on any progressClick to expand...

Just looked it up online and I can get them here. 500 Brewers Yeast and 100 Wheat Germ oil for under 20 euro. So its really not expensive. I am wondering though if I should start them now as I am in 2ww or wait for new cycle????


----------



## LaineB

They are safe anytime. I bought them today and couldn't believe it was so cheap. My grandma said this remedy is also good for stress and energy and my grandpa accidentally got her friend who was 42 preg! He forgot to tell her that it makes you extremely fertile!! ;)


----------



## Nolly

LaineB said:


> They are safe anytime. I bought them today and couldn't believe it was so cheap. My grandma said this remedy is also good for stress and energy and my grandpa accidentally got her friend who was 42 preg! He forgot to tell her that it makes you extremely fertile!! ;)

I nearly wet myself when I read that. If you read it back you just said your Grandpa got your grandmas friend pregnant! :haha:

Sorry I am being silly. Do you take recommended amounts i.e. It says on Brewers Yeast one you take 2 three times a day???

Sorry for all the questions. What mg are your tablets???


----------



## LaineB

Nolly said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> They are safe anytime. I bought them today and couldn't believe it was so cheap. My grandma said this remedy is also good for stress and energy and my grandpa accidentally got her friend who was 42 preg! He forgot to tell her that it makes you extremely fertile!! ;)
> 
> I nearly wet myself when I read that. If you read it back you just said your Grandpa got your grandmas friend pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Sorry I am being silly. Do you take recommended amounts i.e. It says on Brewers Yeast one you take 2 three times a day???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. What mg are your tablets???Click to expand...

Hahahahahha!!! Lmao! Well that would not have went over well! Idk how much to take. I guess I'll do the recommended dosage. 

I'm still laughing out loud!! Gramps is a pimp!


----------



## LaineB

Brewers is 650 mg and wheat germ oil is 1130 mg.


----------



## Nolly

What made it really funny was that he "accidently" made her pregnant. lol.

That is too funny. Your poor grandpa... we shouldnt laugh. But I have an image of your Granmas friend telling your Grandma..... "Your husband made me pregnant" and your Grandmas face!!!!! :0


----------



## Nolly

Ok gonna get them tomorrow. Heres hoping your grandpa gets me pregnant too......LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaineB

Good luck!! Hahaha!! Talk to you later!


----------



## lisap2008

Thanks for sharing I might have to try that!.


----------



## mom22boys

Nolly said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> They are safe anytime. I bought them today and couldn't believe it was so cheap. My grandma said this remedy is also good for stress and energy and my grandpa accidentally got her friend who was 42 preg! He forgot to tell her that it makes you extremely fertile!! ;)
> 
> I nearly wet myself when I read that. If you read it back you just said your Grandpa got your grandmas friend pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Sorry I am being silly. Do you take recommended amounts i.e. It says on Brewers Yeast one you take 2 three times a day???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. What mg are your tablets???Click to expand...

LOLOL I needed a good laugh!


----------



## LaineB

mom22boys said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> They are safe anytime. I bought them today and couldn't believe it was so cheap. My grandma said this remedy is also good for stress and energy and my grandpa accidentally got her friend who was 42 preg! He forgot to tell her that it makes you extremely fertile!! ;)
> 
> I nearly wet myself when I read that. If you read it back you just said your Grandpa got your grandmas friend pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Sorry I am being silly. Do you take recommended amounts i.e. It says on Brewers Yeast one you take 2 three times a day???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. What mg are your tablets???Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL I needed a good laugh!Click to expand...

I think Im gonna laugh every time I read this!!!!


----------



## LaineB

Anyone else wants my grandpa to get them pregnant?!? Lmao!!


----------



## Nolly

LaineB said:


> mom22boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> They are safe anytime. I bought them today and couldn't believe it was so cheap. My grandma said this remedy is also good for stress and energy and my grandpa accidentally got her friend who was 42 preg! He forgot to tell her that it makes you extremely fertile!! ;)
> 
> I nearly wet myself when I read that. If you read it back you just said your Grandpa got your grandmas friend pregnant! :haha:
> 
> Sorry I am being silly. Do you take recommended amounts i.e. It says on Brewers Yeast one you take 2 three times a day???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. What mg are your tablets???Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL I needed a good laugh!Click to expand...
> 
> I think Im gonna laugh every time I read this!!!!Click to expand...

I am still laughing at this. Was in the supermarket this morning and started giggling to myself thinking about this thread ( was on my own). Needless to say I was getting rather strange looks!!!!


----------



## LaineB

So.... After I gave dh all of his pills this morning, he asked me if I can go buy him a pill sorter for the days of the week like the old folks! I have the poor boy taking 6 vitamins every day


----------



## Nolly

Well we started them today! Prob won't do anything for this cycle but hopefully next!


----------



## LaineB

Great! The dosage seems like so much but worth a try. Hopefully it works! How long have you been ttc? I'm on month 15 or 16 :( 

I ov'd today so fx! I'm feeling like the most impatient person in the world!


----------



## Nolly

Yeah it does seem like a LOT to take. I am finding the Brewers Yeast a bit hard on the tummy. Not too bad or enough to make me stop taking it.

We have been ttc 4+ years. We are trying for our first. How about yourself? Do you have children already?


----------



## LaineB

We have a little boy named Carson who is turning 4 soon. We had a miscarriage in Feb '10 and have been ttc since. Hubby was diagnosed with low sperm count and only 2% normal morphology in June. They don't know how we conceived on out own the first two times. We are going to try this for a few months I guess.

I can't imagine how frustrated you are after 4 years. Have they done any testing yet?


----------



## Nolly

Sorry to hear about mc hun :hugs:

Yeah have had loads of tests done and I have PCOS and do not Ov too good on my own but thankfully am really responding well to clomid and Doc thinks it is just a matter of time and patience! As for hubby, his SA was fairly normal.

So I just need to be patient and have faith that it happens. 

Carson is a beautiful name hun. Hope he gets a brother/sister really soon!


----------



## LaineB

The combo we are taking is supposed to help with pcos. When I was researching it i saw some info on it. Does the clomid help with ovulation? 

Are you thinking about IUI or IVF?


----------



## LaineB

Thanks! My dh named him. When dh said the name I loved it. His full name is Carson Matthew Boutte. He gets confused when he tries to spells it and spells it as "acorn" sometimes. He tells people his name is Carson Nat-chew. It's really funny!


----------



## yoyojojo

thanks for sharing


----------



## LaineB

yoyojojo said:


> thanks for sharing

You're welcome. I'll keep everyone updated!


----------



## alison29

I do believe a lot of unexplained infertility is due to mineral deficiencies which wheat germ would surelly help correct...I was reading about it this weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nolly

I dont think I ever had an Ov pain before clomid and didnt have EWCM either. Now since I've been on clomid I can really feel when I Ov.

I was reading that wheat germ oil is really good for fallopian tubes. It opens them and allows the egg to travel more freely. It is also really good for :spermy:. It improves mobility and mortility and it also opens a man's tubes too. So it is definitely worth a try. It is very inexpensive. I am really hoping it works its magic for us.

How cute is your DS. Acorn Nat chew. That is the sweetest thing ever. Are you hoping #2 is boy or girl or not bothered? I would LOVE twins. I'd be happy with anything I get really!!!!!


----------



## LaineB

Hopefully clomid with the wheat germ does the trick. 

Dh says one of the two new vitamins is making his stomach upset. Maybe I'll have him stop taking the brewers yeast since it seems like the wheat germ oil is the important one. 

I would LOVE to have a little girl (Caroline Layne). But I have always thought I would have only boys. My husband is one of 4 boys and so far we have 3 grandsons. I cannot imagine having a little girl. DH is so sensitive towards women! A little girl would have him wrapped around her little finger


----------



## LaineB

What's your family like??


----------



## Nolly

I think it's definitely the brewers yeast that upsets the tummy. The ones I bought are 500 and it's recommended to take 6 a day. I only take 4 as they were sickening me! So maybe cut down on them a bit!

I think my hubby would be the same with a little girl. She would wrap him around her finger but I would love her to be a daddy's girl (I am one lol)

As for my family I am youngest of 4. 2 brothers and 1 sister. We are very close family. My sister has 3 boys. Eldest brother has 2 boys and other has 1 girl! Ages range from 18 to 2. I am crazy for them all but prob closest to my sisters kids!

My hubby is 1 of 7 children! He is not close to his family. I think his childhood has made him nervous of becoming a father as he was mistreated. But I know he will be a fantastic daddy!!!


----------



## antiradiatio

Interesting.. Cant do any harm as its all natural. I'll keep you updated on any progress.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LaineB

Wow nolly! That's a huge family! I understand your hubbys worries. My dad went through the same thing. He was raised my a mentally unstable mother and an abusive father (mentally and physically). I cam honestly say that he is everything his father wasn't. We have 4 children also! I am # 2. He has always been our rock and there if we needed anything. He is the world to my little boy. 

When your hubby sees that little baby all his worries will be gone. My hubby had never even held a baby when Carson was born. Carson is his little shadow now. Fathers instinct is a beautiful thing to witness.


----------



## Nolly

Oh wow thank you for telling me about your dad. That is so inspiring. I know my hubby would be great too. You should see him with my 2 yr old nephew. He adores him and is fascinated with how he is growing up. Walking talking etc and seeing how his little personality is developing.

My hubby's mother is some piece of work. She is the least maternal person I have ever met. Even with her grandkids, she doesnt take any interest. I dont know why she ever had children, well actually I do, so they could work on their farm as cheap labour. I always think my hubby would have been able to get over being physically abused and beaten by his father if his mother had been caring towards them. Luckily they dont interfere with us and we only see them when we want. It is so sad though that he hasn't the support of his parents though.


----------



## LaineB

Nolly said:


> Oh wow thank you for telling me about your dad. That is so inspiring. I know my hubby would be great too. You should see him with my 2 yr old nephew. He adores him and is fascinated with how he is growing up. Walking talking etc and seeing how his little personality is developing.
> 
> My hubby's mother is some piece of work. She is the least maternal person I have ever met. Even with her grandkids, she doesnt take any interest. I dont know why she ever had children, well actually I do, so they could work on their farm as cheap labour. I always think my hubby would have been able to get over being physically abused and beaten by his father if his mother had been caring towards them. Luckily they dont interfere with us and we only see them when we want. It is so sad though that he hasn't the support of his parents though.

The situations are so similar it is unbelievable! My dad and his siblings ALS worked the farm. His mom burned all of their baby pictures and has said she wishes she had never had kids. I have never been close to them as grandparents. It's great how they were able to overcome having such horrible childhoods. My dad says my mom showed him how to love because he had never known it before. I'm sure your hubby is feeling the same way about you.


----------



## Nolly

Yeah he has said the same thing to me and is always telling me how much he loves me. I too think it amazing that he can even function as a human being after his childhood tbh. All his mother cares about is work work work. It is sad. 

I tell him all the time that they will have to answer for what they did to him at the end of their lives when they meet their maker and that he should let it go but it is hard for him.

I am so desperate for us to have our own family so he gets to feel that love too. Please God it will happen. I have started doing a Novena to St Anthony on Tuesdays for it to happen. I am not overly religious but I do believe in the power of prayer!


----------



## LaineB

Prayer for Motherhood
O good St Gerard, powerful intercessor before God and wonder worker of our day, confidently I call upon you and seek your aid.* On Earth you always fulfilled God's designs, help me now to do the holy will of God.* Implore the Master of Life, from whom all paternity proceeds, to render me fruitful in offspring, that I may raise up children to God in this life, and in the world to come, heirs to the Kingdom of His Glory. 
Amen.


----------



## Nolly

Thank you so much for posting that. Between your Grandad and St Gerard they might do something for us!!!! I wonder if you can get a St Gerard medal?


----------



## LaineB

Nolly said:


> Thank you so much for posting that. Between your Grandad and St Gerard they might do something for us!!!! I wonder if you can get a St Gerard medal?

I looked for mine today. I had one when I was preg for Carson but I can't find it. I think I'm going to go get one tomorrow!


----------



## Nolly

I think I will too! Can't hurt!!

How you doing Hun? What stage of your cycle are you at now?


----------



## LaineB

I'm 4 dpo today. I'm praying I see a temp dip soon. How are you sweetie? 

Any sideffects from the vitamins? Hubby keeps trying to sleep sex me!!!


----------



## Nolly

That is too funny!!!! No S/E for us so far anyway.

I am 10dpo and slowly going insane. I am trying not to read too much into symptoms but I do it anyway lol. I am flitting between thinking that this is our month and feeling it isn't. If I can make it to Sunday without AF showing I am in with a good chance. Just have to wait and see..... Have no patience though lol


----------



## LaineB

Isn't it torture?!? I got cheap preg tests online so I don't drive myself crazy. I'm def gonna start testing at 10 dpo!!!


----------



## Nolly

Absolute torture! I live my life in 2 week segments! Waiting to ov and waiting for AF. Please god it will be both our months and we won't have to worry about it for 9 months!


----------



## LaineB

When are you testing??


----------



## Nolly

On Sunday or Monday! If the hag stays away! Fx for good result!

Carson is such a cutie in your pic! You make beautiful babies!


----------



## LaineB

Praying for you hun!!! any symtoms today?

Thanks! he is such a silly boy! Id love to take credit for his good looks but he looks just like his daddy!!!! Ill post a pic!


----------



## Nolly

No I have given up symptom spotting as I have had every symptom going on previous months and no bfp!

How about you sweetness? How you feeling? Are you going to test early or wait til your late?


----------



## LaineB

family pic
 



Attached Files:







_-983-1.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1065.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LaineB

no symptoms!! this is the first time I have never convinced myself of symptoms! I think I'll start testing at 10 dpo! But I have been busy planning carson's 4th bday party! Cant believe hes already 4! it hasnt been easy trying to find someone who makes a monster truck birthday cake!!


----------



## Nolly

I thought I had replied to you Hun but can't find it????

What beautiful pics! You have a gorgeous family!!!

Well still no sign of AF yet so if she doesn't arrive by tomorrow I feel I am in with a good chance! I am too scared to test til I am late cause I can't handle a BFN! I'd rather the witch just showed! I am feeling really strange in myself for the last week. Can't put my finger on exactly what it is! I feel like just after you have been really sick with the flu not really sick but not yet 100% better???

Time will tell! How you doing sweetie? Oh and I got my st Gerard medal too so he might bring me a little miracle!!!


----------



## LaineB

I hope, I hope, I hope!!!! Praying for you nolly!!! I'll be waiting to get some great news from you tomorrow!! 

Carson has been sick with a fever of 103 for 2 days. He has no symptoms other than a high fever so I haven't gotten any sleep lately. Just hoping he feels better soon. He is loving all the attention though! 

I don't feel like I've had any symptoms at all, but it's still a little early. I'm 7 dpo today. Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow!!! Good Luck! (I'll defiantly say a little prayer to St Gerard for you tonight!)


----------



## Nolly

Oh thank you sweetness. Unfortunately AF arrived this morning with a vengeance. so another month of failure. You'd think I'd be used to it by now but it breaks my heart everytime!


----------



## LaineB

Awww. Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## LaineB

How are you today nolly? Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Nolly

Hey Hun!

Feeling a little brighter today! Just sick of it not happening every month! Spent most of day crying and had a major falling out with hubby. Both of us to blame really, I was being overly emotional and he was not very understanding of the situation. I'll be ok in a few days. Dust myself off and back on the ttc train again. 

Anyway enough of my misery! How you doing sweetness? When are you testing???


----------



## LaineB

Have you thought about IUI or anything like that? I've heard it's not expensive at all. I'm going to give it until December and we will see a fertility specialist. Last month after af arrived I kinda freaked out and started looking at adopting. I know how you feel. I have a really hard time when :witch: arrives. It's so frustrating! Why can 16 year old children get preg accidentally?!?!


----------



## Nolly

It is kind of expensive here I think but I haven't really thought that far ahead! I don't know whether I would do iui/ivf or just accept it is not going to happen. I mean if I was told the only way for me to get pregnant would be iui/ivf then I would do it but that is not the case!

I have been people watching a lot lately and the amount of people dragging kids around shouting and cursing at them??? I mean I wouldn't let some of them have a dog never mind a child and yet they seem to have no problem conceiving it just doesn't seem fair!

Thinking about getting a cbfm. I feel I need to be more proactive in this ttc lark! Time to get the big guns out! Lol. 

How are you today chixy?


----------



## LaineB

Haha! "big guns" dh would have had fun with that comment!!

Here, IUI is about $300. 

So... I dreamed that I was pregnant and miscarried triplets! I don't ever want to have that feeling again! When I had my miscarriage last February I had to do an emergency d&c. The doctor came in and said "so, let's try to save the other twin". Me and dh just looked at each other very confused. Then she looked at the paperwork and said "I'm sorry, thats the other patient!" I think my dream was a flashback to that!!


----------



## StarSign

LaineB-
Your chart look AMAZING for this cycle. FX'ed for you. BUMMER about that crazy dream though, but I think it's just worrying subconsciously 3x's than normal.:haha: No, seriously, I think it's just worry. 

I look forward to your updates...seems your implant was yesterday. So, yeah, maybe POAS in about 3+ days so no big, bad :bfn: to deal with.


----------



## LaineB

Thank you, thank you!!! Its been a long road.... It's really hard to get excited. I hope this is it! How are you star?


----------



## Nolly

Oh sweet lord what a horrible experience for you! I bet for a second your heart soared only to have it crashed back to earth!

$300 for iui is extremely good value. It would be well over $1000 here when you convert money and that is not including scans bloods etc just purely for the procedure!

I just don't think it is worth that money with only a 20% chance of success (I think???)

Ooooh I see by your ticker you are 9dpo. Exciting stuff you must be thinking about testing soon!!!!!


----------



## StarSign

LaineB said:


> Thank you, thank you!!! Its been a long road.... It's really hard to get excited. I hope this is it! How are you star?

Right in the throes of efforts for this cycle. Took a BD break today since temp seems to have soared after a big dip yesterday. My chart looks like a wreck right now..:haha:, but the good news is for the ovulating cycles, I'm consistently doing it between CD11-CD13, which gives me a nice long LP. We'll see if I drop again and if my OPK is (+) again today. FX'ed for this cycle for sure!


----------



## LaineB

Star, Hoping all the BDing will pay off! 

Nolly, it was devastating and VERY confusing. Not to mention, I was on loads of morphine so I had no idea what was going on!


----------



## LaineB

Bfn this morning :(

I think I'm going to go shop my sadness away....


----------



## StarSign

LaineB said:


> Bfn this morning :(
> 
> I think I'm going to go shop my sadness away....

Too early to test. Your implantation seems to have only happened about 2 days ago. :bfp: seem to show up 3-4 days after that. Wait until AF is due...you're still above CL. :hugs:


----------



## LaineB

StarSign said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Bfn this morning :(
> 
> I think I'm going to go shop my sadness away....
> 
> Too early to test. Your implantation seems to have only happened about 2 days ago. :bfp: seem to show up 3-4 days after that. Wait until AF is due...you're still above CL. :hugs:Click to expand...

i hope there is still a chance. i dont know how many more BFNs I can handle:cry:. How are you doing today star?


----------



## StarSign

LaineB said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Bfn this morning :(
> 
> I think I'm going to go shop my sadness away....
> 
> Too early to test. Your implantation seems to have only happened about 2 days ago. :bfp: seem to show up 3-4 days after that. Wait until AF is due...you're still above CL. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i hope there is still a chance. i dont know how many more BFNs I can handle:cry:. How are you doing today star?Click to expand...

Well, I'm :wacko: until I OPK late morning and this eve. All indications are that I've Ov'ed, but still had LH surge as of last nite!! So, maybe it'll happen again, we shall see. BD this morning anyways. So my FX'ed still for this cycle.


----------



## LaineB

good!! :spermy: are stronger in the morning too!


----------



## LaineB

Appt tuesday at 3pm with a fertility specialist!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolly

Best of luck with it sweetie x Let us know how it goes?


----------



## LaineB

I miss you Nolly:flower:! what have you been up to girlie??


----------



## StarSign

LaineB said:


> Appt tuesday at 3pm with a fertility specialist!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woo-hoo! How'd you get in so quickly??:happydance:


----------



## Nolly

Aw how sweet you are :flower:

I am doing great honey. Have my PMA back and have totally gotten over last cycles disappointment. I take it really hard sometimes and it affects me for a few days. I am on CD 12 and getting ready to OV. So fx the eggy meets :spermy: this time and they get it on and make a bubba!!!


How are you hun? What stage are you at?


----------



## LaineB

StarSign said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Appt tuesday at 3pm with a fertility specialist!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Woo-hoo! How'd you get in so quickly??:happydance:Click to expand...

I called this afternoon and they scheduled it! I'm so excited! I'm just ready to get some answers or options. I'm so tired of self diagnosing....ready for the experts to take over. This is our 18th month and that's Wayyyyy too long.


----------



## LaineB

Nolly said:


> Aw how sweet you are :flower:
> 
> I am doing great honey. Have my PMA back and have totally gotten over last cycles disappointment. I take it really hard sometimes and it affects me for a few days. I am on CD 12 and getting ready to OV. So fx the eggy meets :spermy: this time and they get it on and make a bubba!!!
> 
> 
> How are you hun? What stage are you at?

I know! I can sympathize!! 

I took it hard last cycle too. We timed everything so perfect. I used opks. There's not much more I can do! I think we have tried it all. CD 6 today. 

Good luckkkkk!! Get your BDing on gurllllll;)


----------



## LancyLass

Post deleted. Changed my mind! But no delete option on here. :flower:


----------



## oldbirdni

Hi I read your post the other night and went straight out and ordered the wheatgerm oil capsules. Am I right in saying that the wheatgerm is more imPortant than brewers yeast, it's just a few People are saying they are upsetting their stomachs so a bit apprehensive to try that ?x


----------



## LaineB

oldbirdni said:


> Hi I read your post the other night and went straight out and ordered the wheatgerm oil capsules. Am I right in saying that the wheatgerm is more imPortant than brewers yeast, it's just a few People are saying they are upsetting their stomachs so a bit apprehensive to try that ?x

Wheat germ oil is suppose to open the fallopian tubes and sperm ducts. My dh said one of the two upset his stomach for a few days but hasn't since. It hasn't given me any trouble though. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## oldbirdni

Thanks LAineB , I'll let you know how I get on !!!! X


----------



## Tnkzmom

ohhh i do I do!!:hi::hi::hi::hi:


LaineB said:


> Anyone else wants my grandpa to get them pregnant?!? Lmao!!

ohhh i do I do!!


----------

